# Globalcoat logo's which do you prefer?



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I like the new one (the big one) much better!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey, isn't that nate's logo? :whistling2:


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Never mind, wrong continent(s).


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

Who is Nate, is his Logo Similar?


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

http://atlascoatingsandconstruction.com

neighter on here.

Kind of like all remodelers having the shape of a house in their logos.


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

Jay123 said:


> http://atlascoatingsandconstruction.com
> 
> neighter on here.
> 
> Kind of like all remodelers having the shape of a house in their logos.


I like to be different


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Just pay Nate his franchise fee and you can be on your way. :yes:


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

UM! yeah thats not going to happen.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

That's a very creative logo. In the down time we all ponder about the best new logo and I think you have came across one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

jason123 said:


> That's a very creative logo. In the down time we all ponder about the best new logo and I think you have came across one!!!!!!!!


Yeah I love it, a 15yr old kid drew it for me lol.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

almost the exact same thing.. aside from the brush being down on the surface instead of on the globe.. down to almost the same swipe across the globe it's self...


Coat in the name.. Jay you might just be right!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Where has VP been? He loves these types of threads :jester:


----------

